# Espécies arbóreas e arbustivas do Algarve



## frederico (15 Nov 2014 às 02:19)

*Sobreiro *(_Quercus suber_)

Foi no passado uma das espécies dominantes da flora da região algarvia. Mais comum nas serras do Caldeirão e de Monchique, estaria também presente no litoral do sotavento. Rara ou ausente no Nordeste algarvio e Baixo Guadiana (concelhos de Alcoutim e Castro Marim), e no barrocal algarvio.

O número de exemplares da espécie caiu drasticamente na última década devido a incêndios, períodos prolongados de seca e à «doença do sobreiro».

*Azinheira *(_Quercus ilex rotundifolia)
_
Dominou o estrato arbóreo no barrocal algarvio, Nordeste e Baixo Guadiana (concelhos de Alcoutim e Castro Marim). Comum na serra do Caldeirão, especialmente nas regiões mais orientais da serra. A espécie foi cultivada para a colheita de bolota. A sua madeira era muito apreciada.

*Carvalho-de-Monchique* (_Quercus canariensis_)

A sua presença está registada na serra de Monchique e no concelho de Odemira, contudo é possível que no passado tenha marcado presença na serra do Caldeirão. Está quase extinto em Portugal, devido aos incêndios florestais e à expansão do eucalipto e do pinheiro-bravo.

*Castanheiro* (_Castanea sativa_)

No passado existiu um souto de grandes dimensões na serra de Monchique. Era a primeira castanha a chegar aos mercados. Está também registada a presença da espécie na serra de Tavira, no século XVIII. Tendo em conta a existência de soutos na serra de Aracena, e possível que séculos atrás o castanheiro tenha sido comum nas zonas mais húmidas das serras algarvias.

*Alfarrobeira* (_Ceratonia siliqua_)

É discutível se se trata de uma espécia introduzida ou índigena. A espécie é cultivada no litoral e no barrocal. Quando as condições são favoráveis, pode atingir grandes dimensões. No século XIX e na primeira metade do século XX a alfarrobeira começou a ser cultivada na região serrana, contudo a produtividade nesta sub-região é muito baixa.

*Álamo* (_Populus alba_)

É provavelmente o choupo mais comum no Algarve. Ocorre no litoral, especialmente no sotavento, formando galerias em cursos de água ou bosquetes em vales. Grande valor ornamental, em condições favoráveis pode atingir grandes dimensões.

*Carvalho-cerquinho *(_Quercus faginea alpestris_)

Árvore muito rara na região, devido à acção antropogénica. Terá sido comum no passado, no barrocal e nas serras do barlavento.

*Carvalho-negral* (_Quercus pyrenaica_) ?

É provável que esta espécie tenha marcado presença nos pontos mais altos e frios das serras algarvias. O carvalho-negral ocorre na Andaluzia a latitudes inferiores. Está registada a ocorrência natural do carvalho-negral no Baixo Alentejo, perto da serra de Monchique.

*Medronheiro* (_Arbutus unedo_)

Arbusto comum nas serras dos concelhos de Tavira, São Brás de Alportes, Loulé, Silves ou Monchique. Ausente no Nordeste algarvio. Em condições favoráveis pode atingir os 15 metros. Surge com frequência associado a espécies do género _Quercus_, contudo no passado poderão ter existido bosques constituídos apenas por medronheiro.

*Amieiro* (_Alnus glutinosa_)

Ocorre em galerias ribeirinhas, em cursos de água permanentes. Pode atingir os 30 metros. Espécie rara no Algarve, o amieiro pode ser encontrado na serra de Monchique.

*Freixo* (_Fraxinus angustifolia_)

Ocorre especialmente no sotavento, especialmente nos vales das ribeiras do Almargem, Asseca ou Beliche. É possível que no passado tenha formado densos bosques em torno das grandes ribeiras da região. Devido ao abandono recente da agricultura, a espécie está a regenerar em alguns pontos da região algarvia.

*Loendro* (_Nerium oleander_)

Forma galerias nos cursos de água temporários das serras, especialmente no sotavento. Arbusto muito comum na região.

*Murta* (_Myrtus communis_)

Arbusto ou pequena árvore, com interesse medicinal. Ocorre em alguns pontos das serras do sotavento, mas terá sido muito mais comum no passado. Tal como sucedeu com outras espécies das serras do sotavento, a murta foi removida devido às campanha do trigo. Muitos exemplares também se perderam nos incêndios recentes.

*Zambujeiro *(_Olea europaea sylvestris_)

Arbusto ou árvore de médio porte (até 15 m), comum em terrenos agrícolas abandonados do litoral ou do barrocal. Pode atingir os 2000 anos de longevidade.

*Terebinto *(_Pistacia terebinthus_)

Pequena árvore ou arbusto. Rara, ocorre apenas no Sotavento.

*Choupo* (_Populus nigra_)

Menos comum que o _Populus alba_. Ocorrem alguns exemplares isolados dispersos pela região, perto das principais ribeiras.

*Aroeira* (_Pistacia lentiscus_)

Arbusto ou raramente pequena árvore, ocorre em matos, em zonas mais quentes do barrocal e do litoral. Espécie muito comum na região.

*Pereiro-bravo* (_Pyrus bourgaeana_)

Arbusto ou árvore de pequeno porte. Esta espécie surge com frequência associada ao sobreiro e à azinheira, na serra do Caldeirão.


*Continua...*


----------

